# Things have Changed - Could I be pregnant or am I wishing to much



## AKA (Feb 9, 2007)

My last period 15th December 2006,

Have had weekly accupucture appointments for over 6 months and was fairly regular ranging from 28 - 35 days, which is good.

I have PCOS and Endometrois.

I have signs that I could be pregnat, but all pregnacy tests come back negative, The shape of my tummy area has changed, going to the loo, my boobies are sore.

And all the doctor said was lets try metformin, but then carried on to say but if you think you are pregnant don't take them, I asked for a scan or ultra sound and blood test and she said just give it a couple more weeks.

I feel very confused and down, I don't what to think

aNY ADVISE PLEASE HELP

alannes


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

unfortunately waiting a couple of weeks is the best advice I can give too!

In those weeks, take it easy and look after yourself, pamper yourself even.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Take care x


----------



## AKA (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you very much for your kind advice, I feel sometimes you get bomb barded with information, and you never know what to do.
Its nice to get a second oppinion    I feel a bit of an idiot now, hope I haven't wasted your time


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

of course you haven't , thats what we are here for


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi alannes

i'm your new buddy (sent you a pm earlier) Oink has given you good advice, i know it's hard but waiting is all you can do hun. if af doesn't show up in a couple of weeks go back to your gp and see what she recommends

pam xx


----------



## AKA (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you new buddy

I'm not going to take the Metformin at the moment, and have just decided to take it easy

Thank you

Its good to know their is people out their, who are the same


----------

